

Is the Nuclear Renaissance already over? - lispm
http://www.electricenergyonline.com/?page=show_news&id=138203

======
hga
Please: one new design (by the _French_ :-) is having teething troubles (at
best), exacerbated by starting or trying to start construction of additional
reactors before the first is fully designed and licensed (the two go together)
let alone operational _hardly_ supports the leading question that makes the
title of this item.

